# Onboard Upgrades?



## David Newton (Monday at 3:31 PM)

I haven't traveled in a few years but I'm getting the itch again... this time from BOS to SEA.

Back in the day, one could have a coach seat, and sometimes get an onboard upgrade to roomette. Is this still possible?

Thanks for any reply, David


----------



## zephyr17 (Monday at 6:50 PM)

They stopped doing the cheap onboard upgrades with the advent of eticketing.

These days, if you ask a conductor about upgrading, they'll direct you to call reservations or use the app/website to do the upgrade. It'll be at current bucket.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Monday at 7:02 PM)

As zephyr17 says, no, but they do offer bid-up when there are rooms available. They send out emails a few days before your travel date letting you know if it's available. What you bid is in addition to what you paid. If you paid $10 for your seat and then bid $5 - and it's the winning bid - you'll pay the extra $5 so your total cost will be $15. I think they notify the winning bidder(s) 24 hours in advance?? (I've never done it myself)









BidUp | Amtrak







www.amtrak.com


----------

